# Lightly Smoked Salmon with Soft Texture?



## texin (Aug 5, 2017)

The goal is to have the salmon cooked until medium rare in the center. I don't want the drier texture one finds in packaged smoked salmon like the type bought in the supermarket. I'm looking for a texture like you'd find in a restaurant. Does anyone know how long to smoke the salmon? I usually prepare only 2 - 6 six oz. fillets. The first attempt I used a couple of skin-on wild Coho fillets that were somewhat thinner. I smoked them for about 20-25 minutes and they were smoky enough but the were a little drier than I would have preferred, which might have been because they were wild fillets. Next time I'll plan to use farm-raised fillets (oilier than wild). Should I smoke them a shorter duration?


----------



## dls1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Texin,

It's hard to give you an exact time to achieve the results you're looking for due to variables such as the temperature you're smoker is running at, the thickness of the cut, etc. When I cook salmon, or any other similar cut, for service immediately following the cook, I monitor the internal temperature and when it hits 115F, it's perfectly done.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2017)

This recipe is the absolute best kippered salmon I have made...  Good temp control, in your smoker, is a must..   If you have any questions about the method, I am here....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237773/kippered-atlantic-salmon-11-19-update-money


----------

